# Leesville Muskies



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Got 3 muskies in the past 3 days fishing for saugeye. A 37'' a 38'' and one in the mid to upper 40s...Never really targeted them but they seem to of found my baits. 11 to 15 fow. on harness's did not get a picture of the big one that was in the mid to upper 40s simply because it was too big for the net i have and i wasnt about to bring that giant in the boat..to risk him not making it. and trashing my boat up. it was night and day compared to the 37 and 38.. Released him along the boat next to the 40'' sticker tape measure i have and he was well past that. A true giant.. very fun to catch on light line and rods. chased em around with the trolling motor to ease on my tackle.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I bet they surprised you, wish some musky would jump on my lures...


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice fish Freak! Don't know about Musky but I'm hearing Walleye up here!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I hear it as well.. You'll see me in the next week or so..Now that our club is done for the yr. Ill be spending a lot of time up there as you already know. Bring on the cold temps and ICE!


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

catch any saugeys? heading up there turs=sun and will be targeting both. Great post


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Way to go Adam! I haven't been to Leesville in a while, been thinking about going down before I really get into bow hunting for the year.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

how fast was ya moving the bait


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Muskie guys - especially myself would love to pull in 3 in one day in Ohio! Way to go.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

BaddFish said:


> Muskie guys - especially myself would love to pull in 3 in one day in Ohio! Way to go.


I have done it once, 3 in the boat and had 3 other Rips, that was a great day 
I went to Leesville last night for about 3 hours, trolled and casted, I could not stay on the edge of the weed beds to save my life but I did get a Rip on a Buchertail Spinner that I was pulling with 35' of line out and the Spinner was riding not to far under the surface, maybe 3' deep ?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sam its been hit or miss one day its on the next it isnt.. lil different then walleye fishing.. I've learned this yr that even tho they are cousins.. walleye and saugeye are 2 tooootallly different fish..as far as behavior.. I'm sure it various lake to lake but this is just from my experience fishing the SE lakes this yr.. Def take the time to get out and fish Leesville before it gets to be that magical time of the yr in the woods.

Dancin Bear we got a few.. nothing to brag about early and late.. thats how it has been for me.. (as of a couple weeks ago). Nothing deep as of yet everything has been relatively shallow

Tatonka-1.2 to 1.3 that day....just enough to get the blades movin beleive it or not. but it various from day to day.. saugeye have to be the most unpredicatble fish i have ever fished for.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

went over the weekend. Marked a tonof fish on any drop off that dipped to 20fow. Just stacked in there...just couldnt catch em. Had one muskie follow on a jointed shad rap an that was it. Weather really sucked


----------

